# Heterophrynus spp. question



## Banshee05 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello guys!
i need your help, can anyone tell me a paper, a book, or any person who i can cannot, or ANYTHING else, to ID Heterophrynus spp.?!? i ever found just a few details of eg.longicornis, etc. but no key, or detailed describption, maybe i also just need a source to order the "first descriptions" of the species, anything would help me.
thank you

take care.


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 11, 2007)

hello,
can noone help me?!? 

:?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 11, 2007)

hi Michael,
you want a paper to ID them to species level, or do you just need something to ID them to genus level?
I could only offer a ID-Key up to genus level (as you know I´m not really into Amblypygi )


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Oct 11, 2007)

I checked Harvey's catalogue and there doesn't seem to be a revision of genus.  There are only 10 or so species.  You will likely need to get the descriptive papers for each species in order to identify any species you have.  In Weygoldt's book " Whip Spiders" he discusses a couple of the genera, but there are no keys.

Hope this helps,
Jeremy


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 11, 2007)

hi,
try to get those:

Dunlop, J. A. (1994): Filtration mechanisms in the mouthparts of tetrapulmonate arachnids (Trigonotarbida, Araneae, Amblypygi, Uropygi, Schizomida). Bull. Br. Arachnol. Soc. 9(8): 267-273.

Pocock, R. I. (1903): Some arachnida collected by Mr. G. W. Bury in Yemen. Ann. Mag. nat. Hist. 11(7): 214-220.

Weygoldt, P. (1973): Geisselskorpione und Geisselspinnen.

Weygoldt, P. (2002): Sperm Transfer and Spermatophore Morphology of the Whip Spiders Sarax buxtoni, S. brachydactylus (Charinidae), Charon cf. grayi, and Stygophrynus brevispina nov. spec. (Charontidae) (Chelicerata, Amblypygi). Zool. Anz. 241: 131-148.

All what I was able to find about Heterophrynus.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 11, 2007)

hi,
another paper: http://www.museunacional.ufrj.br/mndi/Aracnologia/aracnopdfs/Giupponi,%202002-Duas%20novas%20sinon%EDmias%20em%20Heterophrynus.pdf


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 12, 2007)

hello guys!
everything i can find in the internet i have, i also have a big collections of bought papers and books. so i think i had to get teh frist describtions. but who?!? 

i checked Weygoldt's book often  and i just can say that i have no longicornis, cause of the chelizeren of my species, they are different. but otherwise their are not good pictures that i can say , this is this species etc. i just can eliminate.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 12, 2007)

hi Michael,
do you know the exact references of the first descriptions?


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 12, 2007)

hi,
nope, that's one of my problems  i don't know where i should look for.


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Oct 12, 2007)

H. alces--- Pocock 1902" A contribution to the systematics of the Pedipalpi" Annals and Magazine of Natural History 7 (9): 157-165

H. armiger  --- as for H. alces

H. batesii --- Butler, 1873 "A monographi=c revision of the genus Phrynus, with descriptions of four remarkable new species" Annals and Magazine of Natural History (4) 12: 117-125

H. brevimanus--- Mello-Leitao 1931 "Pedipalpos do Brazil e algumas notas sobre a ordem"  Archivos do Museu Nacional 33:7-72  (Also appears to be a revision of sorts for the genus, but his taxonomy is very poor.

H. cervinus---Pocock, 1894 "Notes on the pedipalpi of the familt Tarantulidae contained in the collection of the British Museum"  Annals and Magazine of Natural History (6) 14: 273-298

H. cheiacanthus---Gervais, 1842 "Entomologie"  L'institut, Journal Universal des Sciences et des Societes Savantes en France et a l'Etranger, 1st section 10:76  Also see Pocock 1894

H. elaphus---Pocock, 1903 "Descriptions of four new Arachnida of the order Pedipalpi, Solifugae, and Araneae"  Annals and Magazine of Natural History (7) 11:220-226

H. gorgo---Wood, 1869 "On the Phalangia and Pedipalpi collected by Professor Orton in western South America, with the description of new African species, accompanied with a plate"  Transactions of the American Philosophical Society, new series 13:435-442

H. longicornis---Butler 1873 see above

H. longimanus---Piza, 1938 "Um nuovo Pedipalp Amblypygo do Brasil"  Folia Clinica et Biologica, Sao Paulo 10: 91-92

H. pumilio (nomen dubium) ---C.L.Koch, 1840 "Die Arachniden. Getru nach der Natur Abgebildet und Beschrieben" Vol 8

H. seriatus---Mello-Leitao"Algunos Arachnidos de Sudamerica" Revista Chilena de Historia Natural 43: 169-176

H. vesanicus---Mello-Leitao, 1931 SEE H. brevimanus

These are all the species as of 2003.  I know some synonomies were made in the posted earlier.  You should be able to find the Annals and Magazine at a good university library or museum.  The others might be tougher to find.  I have a pdf I made of Mello-Leitao, but I can't post it.  Email me and I will pass it on <jeremyhuff@hotmail.com>

Jeremy


----------



## Banshee05 (Oct 12, 2007)

hi,
thank you for that list, i will contact some universities! 
btw: here is one of me species

Heterophrynus sp. ex.brasilien CB05/2005






around 3cm body, without chelizeren etc. still not adult!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Oct 12, 2007)

hi Michael,
try it at zdb-opac: http://dispatch.opac.d-nb.de/DB=1.1/

EDIT: U GOT MAIL!


----------

